# Friday!



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Can't belive I'm the first!

DC57 on blue canvas for me:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

RLT 69 on black Nato....










Have a great weekend everybody! 

A.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well to celebrate the launch of the DeskDivers article I have to be wearing this of course...


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

England V New Zealand at Old Trafford today with a bunch of mates. I'll see a little rain I think. I'll also see some sunshine, cricket and the bottom of a good few plastic glasses of beer.  Something robust will fit the bill.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Morning all. Got a day off today. It's an 'insect day' at the school or something, so me and the Sharkhunter are looking after the kids...










Have a good one.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Wartime Titus this morning here in Exeter...


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Fulminata said:


> It's an 'insect day' at the school or something


Aye, Were having an 'Incest day' today. Fun for the whole family.

I'll be wearing this un...


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

As I await the postie  I am wearing this gorgeous blue-dialled Tabbah once again.










HAGWE all.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im wearing my Speedy Pro on a Di Model Tornado Flieger strap today, its a great combo ( thanks Jon for the suggestion ) and Ill try to get photos later....


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

For me this:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Had this on every day since it came - today we see if it stands up to the rigours of the "Mayfair Quickstep" and more at the sequence dance class! :yes:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me today, whilst I decide whether to sell or not and check the timekeeping.










Have a top weekend gents.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Starting off with this at the moment


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

This off Hawky, and serviced by him.

12 jewel movement, 386 battery, 36mm ex crown but wears bigger.

Gaining just 8 s + per day, 20 micron gold filled


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Lovely Lemania Gary.

I too will wear a Lemania (well derivative), so as a test to see if youve been concentrating on our new article, check mine and Jon's pics and see if you can spot the difference (actually its obvious  )










Oh heres Jon's pic to save loads of scrolling










cheers

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Griff said:


> This off Hawky, and serviced by him.
> 
> 12 jewel movement, 386 battery, 36mm ex crown but wears bigger.
> 
> Gaining just 8 s + per day, 20 micron gold filled


Very nice wrist shot Griff...if you don't mind me saying so. :tongue2:

Dial patterns shows up nicely and you're right about the "wears bigger" bit....theses Landeron case always feel quite chunky, large and well built.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Had a bit of a change today... Ocean7 G-1


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Jaeger LeCoultre today.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Starting with this for work










But then off to see some friends in Bromsgrove for the weekend so will be wearing this for tonight and the rest of the weekend










Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Seeing Griff's wrist shot, thought I'd put on one of my own Landeron 4750-based watches, a Wittnauer:

Have a good Bank Holiday Weekend everyone!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Enzo Day:










all the best

Jan


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

pinkwindmill said:


> As I await the postie  I am wearing this gorgeous blue-dialled Tabbah once again.


You seem to quite like it  I'm pleased.

This today.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Poljot Avia for me today - manual wind with screw down crown, 100m wr & a display back - lovely chunky watch :thumbup: (apologies for all the reflections !)

I'm off all next week so looking forward to a lazy weekend (doubt I'll get one though!).

Happy holidays to everyone


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RT this morning:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

OM for me. :tongue2:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

My titanium SMP, yesterday and today:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Gone double wristed again with a couple of NOS, this one on the right....

*Sekonda, Raketa cal.2609 19 Jewels, circa late 1980s ?*










& this on the left...

*Aviation `No.1`, Newmark unjeweled pin-pallet movement. circa mid 1950s?*



















I got it off ebay in May 2006 but it would only run for a few seconds, I wasn`t too bothered as I`d found that Steve Burridge of Ryte Time used to work for Services/Aviation and was quite familiar with & willing to work on these old pin-pallet watches, a lot of other repairers won`t touch them 

Anyway I finally got round to dropping it off with him initially just to see if he could get the old girl going, I picked it up on Wednesday and while it could do with a proper service/clean (which will happen as soon as funds become available) it`s not doing too bad, ticking away merrily & loudly, it`s nice to get it going after over 50 years sitting in a box :thumbup:

Oh & before anyone starts , yes it is a leather strap but it`s sewn on & obviously came with the watch from the factory and is therefore unused, the only way to remove it would be by cutting which would be a waste









BTW can anyone work out what the connection between these two watches is? :huh:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

foztex said:


> Jon's pics and see if you can spot the difference (actually its obvious  )


It is .. the chronograph second hand is different .. which one is real (or are they both)?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

In my pocket is a Longines:



















Andreas


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Russ said:


> England V New Zealand at Old Trafford today with a bunch of mates. I'll see a little rain I think. I'll also see some sunshine, cricket and the bottom of a good few plastic glasses of beer.  Something robust will fit the bill.


They're great watches those; I have the same one but with a pepsi bezel. It ran for years before the capacitor went. I'm having it upgraded after my holiday next week and it should be good for years to come.

A.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, wearing this new arrival today. Thanks Phil!

Breitling Aerospace:










Have a great weekend all!

Mark


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Seeing Griff's wrist shot, thought I'd put on one of my own Landeron 4750-based watches, a Wittnauer:


One of... *one of*! Harrumph!!! 

I'm sure you *"need"* to sell one "one of" these to fund incoming :bb:

Very nice Paul.

*Here's my Hamilton - gorgeous now after some of "Hawkie's" TLC...*



















TaRa.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW can anyone work out what the connection between these two watches is? :huh:


...is it that they have both got white faces? :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Mikrolisk said:


> In my pocket is a Longines:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunnig pictures Andreas :thumbup:

:kewlpics:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Enzo for me today










Have a great weekend all.

Paul


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

For me this the next couple days


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW can anyone work out what the connection between these two watches is? :huh:
> ...


Naaah! must be *SE*konda and *SE*rvices ? :lol:

Havn't a clue otherwise - when do we get the answer (and the prize :rofl2: )


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

A lot of great watches here today, i am afraid i am feeling the "electric fever".

Strela for me today:










Have a nice day

S!


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

SAR today and tonight


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

I have 8 watches only....... so Superocean now and M5 later.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

SHOCKING!  "Old Lightning" an Olympic for me today.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

For the afternoon.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Still got my new daily on. Excellent so far. Even managed to set the alarm.

Alasdair


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roger said:


> For the afternoon.


Stunning Roger. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Changed over this now, which now includes a nice new Toshi :thumbsup:










BTW More pics in the strap forum


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This Maty for me today. Plse note the strap matching the color of the hands... French touch :lol: :lol:

Bertrand


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > For the afternoon.
> ...


wow, got to agree with that!!!


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Tag Aquagraph


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

watch collection a bit depleted at the mo'...

Still, I do enjoy this one. 

HAGWE!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

VinceR said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > Jon's pics and see if you can spot the difference (actually its obvious  )
> ...


Youre right Vince... the answer is in the article


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I've now switched to this one:


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf........


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

JonW said:


> VinceR said:
> 
> 
> > foztex said:
> ...


1st time for everything! Will look forward to reading the article later - it's always a pain when work gets in the way of something more enjoyable.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hee Hee, I know Im mean... 

(hint: both  )


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

This today...










(showing the strap only, so as to not offend Mac's sensitivity to asymmetry)


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Changed over this now, which now includes a nice new Toshi :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Sinn Chrono and a O&W Aviation... It's like you delved into to my mind and bought the watches marked 'currently out of reach'...

Bravo


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

tranber70 said:


> This Maty for me today. Plse note the strap matching the color of the hands... French touch :lol: :lol:
> 
> Bertrand


very cool B)


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Griff said:


> This off Hawky, and serviced by him.
> 
> 12 jewel movement, 386 battery, 36mm ex crown but wears bigger.
> 
> Gaining just 8 s + per day, 20 micron gold filled


Nice watch Griff

I've been wearing the SHOM today (picture taken this morning, but internet "issues" and a lunch meeting have meant I haven't been able to post until now










Rich


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been swapping between these two from the 60's this afternoon










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mutley said:


> I've been swapping between these two from the 60's this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :notworthy:

Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stanford said:


> I've now switched to this one:


Bloody lovely, looks to be in great shape :yes:


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Timex for me ( no surprise I guess...  )


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

This for me today as i was expecting to be in low light conditions,but wasnt 

Off to a club later so will keep it on


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Toshi said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > I've been swapping between these two from the 60's this afternoon
> ...


 :blush:

Cheers Rich


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

knuteols said:


> Timex for me ( no surprise I guess...  )


Me too ....


----------



## justin tt1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Wearing my alpha daytona for last time today before its sold. No pics, still havent got a camera sorted out yet.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Breitling Premier on this Friday afternoon










Breitling B40/Kelek cal 10000. 38 jewels.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Enjoyed an agonising last wearing of this one today. Will shortly be appearing in the Sales forum. Maybe.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Breitling Premier on this Friday afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooooo....

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have been wearing this for two weeks straight and have at least another two weeks to go  it's a really nice watch and is doing a great job but it is still killing me


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I was wearing this Auricoste Spirotechnique, but i have sent her home










Changed into this this










Now i'm home I'm wearing this


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

I have been wearing this lovely Sinn 857 UTC for the last few day and all of today :tongue2: This must be the longest i have kept

a watch  Bit of a dash to the finishing post before we kick off the satuday thread !!!

Have a great bank holiday weekend :rltb:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Services became the UK Importer for Sekonda watches :wink2:

So as no one got the answer, I get to keep the amazing prize :thumbup: :tongue2:



SharkBike said:


> (showing the strap only, so as to not offend Mac's sensitivity to asymmetry)


It`s true I`m not keen on asymmetry & that includes certain vintage watch cases, sorry SH h34r:

Anyway, I wore these two while at work this afternoon...

*Lip Chronographe cal Vd54*












Orient CEM58001B, cal. 469 21 jewels










Have swapped over to this one since coming home...

*Slava cal.2427, 27 Jewels (double spring)*










& I intend to change it for this one before I go to bed :lazy2:



Citizen `Blue Eagle`, NH6600-54FB, Miyota cal.8200 21 Jewels


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------

